# Cabela's Intensity HD 10x42 vs Vortex Diamondback 10x42?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The price difference is negligible, so warranty aside, which is better and why?? I was checking them out yesterday and couldn't really see a difference between them even when we took them outside and looked across to Farmington Canyon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The way that Cabela's warranty program is going any more I would stay away from them and go with the Vortex.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> The way that Cabela's warranty program is going any more I would stay away from them and go with the Vortex.


Yep.


----------

